
GYP-based package manager - indutny
http://gypkg.io/
======
fontastique
Trying to determine the use case for gypkg. Is this an alternative to cmake?
Or is it trying to leverage npm for C++ projects?

~~~
indutny
It is more like an alternative to cmake. gypkg has a fancy way of managing
dependencies. It is not like npm however, since there is no default
registry/storage for dependencies.

Please let me know if I can answer any other questions!

~~~
fontastique
Thanks. The "package manager" in the HN link threw me.

